# Treating straw and poor hay bales for feed



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Recently I was told about people pumping anhydrous into straw bales to increase palatability and CP content. Found this paper and thought I might share

let me know what you think or have learned about this method Martin

Roughage utilization in warm climates


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't heard of this process in 25 years but it does work. It doesn't exactly turn a sows ear into a gold purse but if done right it will significantly increase feed value at a relatively low cost.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I saw something on the process some years ago. They said it worked quite well. Lately, I've heard of adding molasses, but I think that would result in a sticky mess.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

2 reasons the process does not happen any more. Anhydrous is very dangerous to work with and very inconsistent results are achieved, some of which can be toxic to cattle. Best bet is to work with a nutritionist and make balanced grain mix to go with your junk hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Anhydrous is very dangerous to work with


Yup, matter of fact we won't even use it for side dressing anymore. This year we are converting a 40 foot cultivator bar to accept no-till coulters and we will use 28% or 32% liquid in place of anhydrous. Another plus will be 17 no till coulters will pull considerably easier than the same number of shanks so we will see the fuel guy even less.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had hay bales injected with molasses in the past and it works great for switching freshly weaned calves off grass to hay. I know several ranchers who tried anhydrous ammonia bales years ago. To my recollection none of them ever did it twice which says a lot imo.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for your advice and experiences. I have been filling up a stock tank with molasis and the girls have been very happy with it. Their is 12 of them that got bred early (8 calves on the ground scence Xmas eve day). They get one praire hay bale and one of the crp bales at the same time and the crp is eaten last. Had thought about that process to improve the CP on the crp but doesn't sound worth the risk. I am so glad for this site!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> This year we are converting a 40 foot cultivator bar to accept no-till coulters and we will use 28% or 32% liquid in place of anhydrous. Another plus will be 17 no till coulters will pull considerably easier than the same number of shanks so we will see the fuel guy even less.


Marty, How far apart are you spacing the coulters/knifes? I was considering putting injector knifes on my pasture renovator or converting an old seeder bar to inject fertilizer. My liquid guy told me they need to be spaced at 10", I've looked all over and can't find any references.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When we were covering 16 rows while side dressing we'd use a shank every other row, with the 28% we are going back to applying N between every row. Still planting corn in 30" rows, everytime I find one credible source of infomation that claims our yields will go up with 22, 20 or even 15" corn rows, I find another reliable source or article that says no it won't.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

HEREr for our clay soil I have considered using 60" for anhydrous and >30" for liquid. 
Years ago I started with 34" spacing and it worked just fine for anhydrous, UAN, &/or 10-34-0.

With today's clean air, you might consider a gallon or two of Ammonium Thio Sulfate. Though I will probably stay with spreading ammonium sulfate or K-Mag to taste. ( 50 to 200 lbs/A depending on last years plant analysis)


----------

